# Need help with chase (pigeon)



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I am concerned he's become ill,. he seems to be spitting out his seeds and pooiing a little too liquidy for my tastes. is he sick? Anyone know?


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Is it possable he could have gotten into something , or eaten something he shouldnt have. Is he drinking water. If he isnt drinking he will get dehytrated. In thats the case Id get him to the vet. This might help www.pigeons.biz/forums/f5/poops-what-they-really-mean.11637-3.html


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Sunstar said:


> pooiing a little too liquidy for my tastes


I hope this is not as bad as it could be construed as....

I hope Chase gets better soon! There's socks to be assailed!!


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

he has water, not sure if he is drinking. I will monitor him. I joined that forum before you posted it and added my question there. if he doesn't show improvement shortly, I will get him to the vet.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I am taking chase to the vet. he doesn't seem too excited over food or anything...


----------



## FishyCracker (Feb 5, 2009)

I hope Chase recovers quickly. Good luck.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh sorry let us know how he is and good luck.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I wonder if he has a crop infection of some sort 

I hope he will be okay, I am fond of that birdy


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

chase is back to normal. poohs are basically fine, more or less normal colour more solid. I was unable to get to the vet with him, but following advice on getting him some garlic in his water helped. 

he is eating again. 

So thanks to everyone who gave him good thoughts. Chase is a tough nut and he won't crack easy. Trust me, I stood on his head once by mistake


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Glad hes back to normal.  Thats one funny bird you have lol


----------



## FishyCracker (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm very glad to hear Chase is doing better!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

OOhh thank goodness he's better


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

thank god!!!!


----------

